# 2011 - Egg Thread



## oakelm

Thought I would start a new one for the new year as I love seeing everyone elses progress.

So far up to 6 Crested Gecko eggs laid this year :2thumb: First ones right at the beginning of Jan so only a month ish to go for hatchlings. :flrt:
So who has what so far, feel free to post piccies, I just didnt have any to hand.


----------



## coopdog

6 clutches of leo eggs, and hopefully two clutches of woma python eggs in the next few weeks.:2thumb:


----------



## judy

i wish i could boast about eggs but not breeding this year.


----------



## oakelm

coopdog said:


> 6 clutches of leo eggs, and hopefully two clutches of woma python eggs in the next few weeks.:2thumb:


Good start, fingers crossed for lots of lovely womb eggs :2thumb:



judy said:


> i wish i could boast about eggs but not breeding this year.


I had 2010 off, it was definately more relaxing :lol2: not having all the eggs to look out for and hatchlings to house. Enjoy it while you can, my year off seemed to whizz by.


----------



## judy

a year off is what i need but i do feel jelous of everyone breeding tho!:2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie

I have 35 yemen eggs going, but I think they are infertile


----------



## stu 666

2 clutches of leo eggs so far :2thumb:


----------



## wingsy

Nothing this year yet.got a female red bar picasso panther cham ready to drop and we had yemen eggs hatch out on new year eve.


----------



## cornmorphs

wow, plenty already??
I will add here...in about 6 months lol


----------



## SleepyD

so far this year I have N.milii and AFT eggs incubating : victory:


----------



## Salamanda

leo eggs


----------



## pigglywiggly

still got 8 crestie eggs from last year cookin`!


----------



## oakelm

vetdebbie said:


> I have 35 yemen eggs going, but I think they are infertile


That's a shame, all that effort, fingers crossed there are at least a few good ones in the bunch.



pigglywiggly said:


> still got 8 crestie eggs from last year cookin`!


Lol, get a wriggle on little cresteds it's a brand new year :2thumb:

Seems like the lizard folk are the early starters this year. Can't wait for my snakes to catch up with my cresteds :2thumb:


----------



## Tadashii

So far just two leo eggs from a female who came to me gravid. Definitely fertile, but no idea what's going to hatch out as the guy I bought her off doesn't remember who she was housed with. But I like surprises...

And three other female leos definitely gravid. First year breeding and *very* excited!


----------



## nuttybabez

I am only just pairing my leos up lol


----------



## pigglywiggly

lilu my tremper het db is gravid!!!!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## vetdebbie

oakelm said:


> That's a shame, all that effort, fingers crossed there are at least a few good ones in the bunch.


Thanks - am also impatiently waiting for the panther to lay (5 weeks since mating and counting!) and the first corn has had her prelay shed, with 2 others blue so am taking my mind off the infertiles.


----------



## coopdog

Egg update..

8 northern pine eggs.
5 more clutches of leo eggs.
still waiting on woma eggs:devil:

looks like its gonna be a good yr though..


----------



## bussers

coopdog said:


> Egg update..
> 
> 8 northern pine eggs.
> 5 more clutches of leo eggs.
> still waiting on woma eggs:devil:
> 
> looks like its gonna be a good yr though..


my woma's normally lay 26ish days after pre-lay shed hope this helps: victory:


----------



## paulw539

16 eggs from sunkissed/hypo amel pairing


----------



## nicko10

no eggs as yet but shouldnt be long before i hopefully get L. Capensis eggs and hav had a few royal locks so hopefully shell be gravid.


----------



## andyngina

aprox 17 leo eggs incubating at the mo only 6 are mine, and saw definate movement in 3 of them earlier tonight :2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez

I got my first pair of leo eggs!! Woohoo!!


----------



## andyngina

my ist 1 hatched last nite :2thumb: patiantly wating for the second : victory:
not sure what morph it is im sh*te at morphs especialy babies, the fathers a murphy paterneless and the mother is a shct.

incubated for 55 days at 81-82 f


----------



## Phil75

Nice pic.

My leos have just started laying.

4 eggs so far, and one leo ready to burst .

Phil


----------



## andyngina

cheers phil and good luck with yours : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly

andyngina said:


> my ist 1 hatched last nite :2thumb: patiantly wating for the second : victory:
> not sure what morph it is im sh*te at morphs especialy babies, the fathers a murphy paterneless and the mother is a shct.
> 
> incubated for 55 days at 81-82 f
> 
> image


probly going to be a hypo het murphys
looks like a hypo to me with the way the bands are a bit faded around the edges?

i have two orange cresties

still impatiently waiting for leo eggs, girlies are very fat with eggs


----------



## andyngina

pigglywiggly said:


> probly going to be a hypo het murphys
> looks like a hypo to me with the way the bands are a bit faded around the edges?
> 
> i have two orange cresties
> 
> still impatiently waiting for leo eggs, girlies are very fat with eggs


thanks : victory:


----------



## nuttybabez

Yup hypo het murphys.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

waiting for my female leo's to lay eggs... I feel like an expectant mother :lol2:... well I think I do, I don't have kids!


----------



## JamesJ

Ive got 8 crestie eggs in the incubator from the last 2 weeks. Expecting a few more soon as some of the girls look like they are moles digging loads of holes in the subtrate each night :2thumb:


----------



## babymarley

Got a few bearded dragons hatched today :mf_dribble::2thumb:


----------



## andyngina

:2thumb:


babymarley said:


> Got a few bearded dragons hatched today :mf_dribble::2thumb:


:2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie

29 panther chameleon eggs


----------



## andyngina

my second one is hatching as im typing :2thumb:


----------



## Phil75

Got six leo eggs now but two infertile. Two more leos looking ready to pop.

Two more leos waiting to mate but no sign of ovulation yet so i am going to wait.

Phil


----------



## andyngina

shes out and looking exactly the same as the first one :2thumb:


----------



## babymarley

Got some more eggs today  15 bd eggs but 2 infertial. :mf_dribble:


----------



## andyngina

babymarley said:


> Got some more eggs today  15 bd eggs but 2 infertial. :mf_dribble:


:2thumb:


----------



## fishboy

Should have some royal Dinker X pastel eggs in roughly 38-40 days : victory:

I'm also expecting enchis, pastel enchis and maybe yellowbellies


----------



## oakelm

fishboy said:


> Should have some royal Dinker X pastel eggs in roughly 38-40 days : victory:
> 
> I'm also expecting enchis, pastel enchis and maybe yellowbellies


Ooooooo I love dinker projects, all the mystery.

I should have another 4 crested eggs this week I think. And a royal did her pre lay shed today so not long till more eggies :flrt: she looks massive already.


----------



## reptilesruel!!!

did have eggs but have deflated. had 4, 2 2 weeks ago and 2 today


----------



## oakelm

reptilesruel!!! said:


> did have eggs but have deflated. had 4, 2 2 weeks ago and 2 today


That sucks, but all part of the trials and tribulations of breeding.

Ps love the sig pic of the bunny :lol2:


----------



## Phil75

12 leo eggs so far. The girls are on fire this year.

Cant wait to start seeing some hatchling pics people?

Phil


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

4 leo eggs so far :flrt:


----------



## andyngina

i got 6 leo hatclings so far did put a couple of pics of a couple in a previous thread somwere on here need to try get some more uploaded that photobucket thing does y head in lol .

ps there is 1 pic on page 3 of this thread ill try see if i can get a couple more up now although pics aint great crappy camera fone  2 mins im on with it now


----------



## andyngina

ok here goes info on the morphs would be nice if poss ? remembering morphs realy aint my thing 










im guessing this is gna be some sort of reverse stripe ?










and maybe a normal ? 










heres the daddy


----------



## 53bird

andyngina said:


> ok here goes info on the morphs would be nice if poss ? remembering morphs realy aint my thing
> 
> image
> 
> im guessing this is gna be some sort of reverse stripe ?
> 
> image
> 
> and maybe a normal ?
> 
> image
> 
> heres the daddy
> image


i would say

1, jungle maybe hypo
2, patternless
3, normal
: victory:


----------



## andyngina

im liking the sound of jungle :2thumb: maybe a keeper then  the murphy ? will it keep the stripe ? hence the reason i was thinking reverse stripe ?
and cheers bud :notworthy:


----------



## 53bird

andyngina said:


> im liking the sound of jungle :2thumb: maybe a keeper then  the murphy ? will it keep the stripe ? hence the reason i was thinking reverse stripe ?
> and cheers bud :notworthy:


i would keep hold of it to see how it turns out, as they do change so much : victory:
the murphy patternless will loose everything usally and will end up looking like dad. but you never know with leos :2thumb:
good luck with them




i still havnt had any eggies yet but do have a few females gravid, so fingers crossed


----------



## andyngina

thanks bud the mother is a sunglow if that helps with very similar paterning on head and tail.
andy


----------



## rainbow.ben

Ive got fat tails, leos, gargoyles, australian velvets and mountain horned eggs. A total of 22 so far


----------



## andyngina

rainbow.ben said:


> Ive got fat tails, leos, gargoyles, australian velvets and mountain horned eggs. A total of 22 so far


quite a mixture there mate :mf_dribble:im wanting some fat tails myself eventualy : victory:


----------



## nuttybabez

1. Jungle Hypo
2. Murphys Patternless - this baby will lose all of the markings and look like dad
3. Normal


----------



## andyngina

cheers babez :2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

I was planning on taking a break this year but my extreme red pairing produced me an exciting, long awaited clutch boxing day so I will have those hatching out soon.

WDD Red Translucent Leatherback X WDD Red Leatherback poss het Hypo Translucent


----------



## CrazyRoyalPythonsA

*Leopard Gecko Eggs*

26th February 2011 2 leopard gecko eggs, not her first time breeding but her first set of fertile eggs this season cant wait until they hatch. Due 8th April 2011


----------



## Phil75

Two more leo eggs, 14 now.

Whos going to start a leo hatchling thread for 2011???

Phil


----------



## JamesJ

Upto 16 crestie eggs. Hopefully expecting many snake eggs any day. Last night I noticed the crestie incubator had creeped up in temperature so hopefully that hasnt affected any of the eggs Its wierd because I know nobody had tampered with it as its in my room which nobody goes it, the dial needs to be turned with a screwdriver so its not been knocked, its not been turned off since using it last year so I didnt have to mess about resetting the temps and they were monitored for weeks before expecting eggs and were fine :bash:


----------



## slithering pets

this was laid earlier today and she is still going shes had 16 possibly more now, iv got 1 gravid royal and possibly another 2, so looking good so far.


----------



## andyngina

slithering pets said:


> this was laid earlier today and she is still going shes had 16 possibly more now, iv got 1 gravid royal and possibly another 2, so looking good so far.
> 
> image


i dont realy go for snakes but im liking that one :2thumb:

and ive got a leo hatching as im typing :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## BlueRoses

My reduced normal royal is laying eggs as I type :2thumb:

The pairing is reduced normal x Spider

Here is a pic taken at a discreet distance using zoom, and through glass so not brilliant. She is still going bless her :flrt:


----------



## oakelm

BlueRoses said:


> My reduced normal royal is laying eggs as I type :2thumb:
> 
> The pairing is reduced normal x Spider
> 
> Here is a pic taken at a discreet distance using zoom, and through glass so not brilliant. She is still going bless her :flrt:
> 
> image


Oooo congrats on the eggies.

And I thought I had started the season early :lol2: My girl is about 20 days ish from laying :2thumb:


----------



## BlueRoses

oakelm said:


> Oooo congrats on the eggies.
> 
> And I thought I had started the season early :lol2: My girl is about 20 days ish from laying :2thumb:


Thank you 

She is early :blush:

6 nice white eggs


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

6 leo eggs in total so far :2thumb:


----------



## andyngina

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> 6 leo eggs in total so far :2thumb:


cool :2thumb: 7 babies and 22 eggs here :gasp: not all mine some of my lads but im pretty sure theres gona be a lot more to come and its only our 1st year breeding although i wasnt bargaining on there being so many :whistling2:


----------



## nuttybabez

7 leo eggs here


----------



## beardedgaz

15 first time lovley white beardie eggs for me just gotta find out how to look after them prop its my first time breeding


----------



## boywonder

got 13 baby leo's and 8 eggs :2thumb:


----------



## andyngina

nuttybabez said:


> 7 leo eggs here


cool :2thumb:
forgot to mention my lad has also got eggs from the female you pm,d me about it was also mated to a murphy paternless : victory:


----------



## Metal_face

36 fertile Leo eggs so far. Mainly all low end apart from 2 special ones which were from dreamsickle x black hole :2thumb:


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper

at the minute i have 8 leo eggs in a joint project with a pal and more due soon!

at home i have 4 giant mad day gecko eggs, last 2 i found last night


----------



## cornmorphs

I had some corn eggs the other day... earliest I have ever had lol..
75% bad clutch though, male has been fine for the last 3 years or so, females 1st time.. shes a big 3 year old.


----------



## nuttybabez

andyngina said:


> cool :2thumb:
> forgot to mention my lad has also got eggs from the female you pm,d me about it was also mated to a murphy paternless : victory:


Aww thats great!! Please keep me updated :2thumb:


----------



## michellew

James_and_Hana said:


> Upto 16 crestie eggs. Hopefully expecting many snake eggs any day. Last night I noticed the crestie incubator had creeped up in temperature so hopefully that hasnt affected any of the eggs Its wierd because I know nobody had tampered with it as its in my room which nobody goes it, the dial needs to be turned with a screwdriver so its not been knocked, its not been turned off since using it last year so I didnt have to mess about resetting the temps and they were monitored for weeks before expecting eggs and were fine :bash:


I've read the eggs can give out heat while developing but its usually nearer hatching


----------



## PIKMIN

one of my leo laid he first egg this morning was totally unexpected as i didn't think anything happened luckily had incubator ready as expecting beardie eggs in a couple of weeks 
i am very excited but unsure if fertile


----------



## OrigamiB

I got 29 mountain horned dragon eggs  14 are set to hatch in the next 40 or so days and the other 15 have just been layed so they have another 190 days left!


----------



## Nike_T7

4 Tribolonotus Gracilis eggs but 2 was infertile, 1 hatched (male) 1 is currently incubating :no1: fingers crossed for more eggs:mf_dribble:


----------



## JamesJ

Found 4 more crestie eggs last night making it 20 crestie eggs, and one of my hognoses laid 16 eggs last night too, but over half arnt fully calcified so no idea how they will go...


----------



## ajp

Ok, well I have no eggs this year as my boas dont lay eggs however am expecting Sunglows, Salmons and Commons :2thumb: going to try and get some pics of the birth as that just as good as eggs  and a video of it all


----------



## michellew

15 eggs from frosty our snow corn and 2 leo eggs from splodge one of our leos


----------



## Phil75

26 leo eggs now, but none have hatched yet. Hopefully next week.


----------



## ajp

Phil75 said:


> 26 leo eggs now, but none have hatched yet. Hopefully next week.


 
Congrats :2thumb:


----------



## storm

nothing yet... leos dont want to play, 8 corns have been paired 75 days ago and still nothing or any signs... looks like all of mine dont want to play this year so far


----------



## oakelm

storm said:


> nothing yet... leos dont want to play, 8 corns have been paired 75 days ago and still nothing or any signs... looks like all of mine dont want to play this year so far


You watch, you will get a flood of eggs now.
Running total so far for me, 6 hatched crested, 4 eggs in the incubator. Female okeetee just being paired so a ling way off and a royal looking like a grumpy balloon, due to drop any day now!

The suspense of waiting for eggs to me is worse than waiting for them to hatch!


----------



## las

12 eggs from my corn today. So we should have more ghosts.
And any day now my amel should lay and she feels full of eggs but she is a big girl so its hard to tell how many.:2thumb:


----------



## bussers

bhp laid a mixed bag sunday 4 good 1 booby (big enough to be viable though) and 4 slugs. now the long 60ish day wait


----------



## cornmorphs

My snow stripe was laying earlier today. what I saw until that point though was about 5 small jelly eggs.. bit naff really. she had been with the same male as last year, when she had great eggs.. so hopefully overnight she will have a few good ones for me.


----------



## cornmorphs

4 more good eggs friday morning... although there were 12 bad ones with them.


----------



## cornmorphs

clutches 6 and 7 being laid right now.

pair normals het ice blood, male is also het amel proven, so female could be.
then sulfur male to amel het sulfur female.
both females have laid about 5 good eggs so far, and for both it is their 1st ever clutch, they are also both 4 years old.


----------



## vetdebbie

we had clutch 3 laid last night, with FIVE girls now hanging on to their eggs. Grr.


----------



## phoenixwoof

15 ackie eggs last week and some dud crestie eggs from the girls! think theyre telling me they want their man back in with them!


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666

*Corn eggs*

At last some more eggs!!!Corns, Ultramel X Butter being laid as I type:2thumb:,beside the lay box rather than in it:whistling2:,that make it clutch 2 so far the rest are still making me wait:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

PURPLEGOTH666 said:


> At last some more eggs!!!Corns, Ultramel X Butter being laid as I type:2thumb:,beside the lay box rather than in it:whistling2:,that make it clutch 2 so far the rest are still making me wait:lol2:


 nice one Rod


----------



## cornmorphs

EGGS.. get in.
19 good ones aswell. sunkissed het anery to het sunkissed amel poss het anery.. trying for that sunkissed anery still.


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666

Nice result Nige:2thumb:


----------



## Chromisca

Amber het Amel x2 pairing, the female dropped 15 eggs last night, only 3 good. Gutted about that, but Mom is doing well! (me too, I stopped breathing into a paper bag!) Now we play the 2nd part of the waiting game...


----------



## cornmorphs

PURPLEGOTH666 said:


> Nice result Nige:2thumb:


thanks Rod


Chromisca said:


> Amber het Amel x2 pairing, the female dropped 15 eggs last night, only 3 good. Gutted about that, but Mom is doing well! (me too, I stopped breathing into a paper bag!) Now we play the 2nd part of the waiting game...


stay patient :2thumb:
I find this part easy, its after 60 days when I start to get frustrated


----------



## vetdebbie

cornmorphs said:


> stay patient :2thumb:
> I find this part easy, its after 60 days when I start to get frustrated


 
So what you're saying is- day 33 is too early to be checking for pipping?? :whistling2:

Drat, I'll step away from the incubator then!


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, I think my `1st are on about day 33 too.


----------



## spider shane

if tarantula egg sac's count i have had three.
and 2 corn clutches..... still laying started this morning should finish in a day or so.


----------



## reptilesruel!!!

2 leo eggs from my other female, got them on sunday and doing well at the moment more to come soon


----------



## vetdebbie

33 more panther cham eggs today  That's 62 from that girl, to go with the 70ish corn eggs we have now. Going well!


----------



## Clarky_man

26 Corn eggs first of the season.


----------



## norfendz

i really hope i can post a pic on here soon  im going to make a thread shouting my head off about it when it happens anyways


----------



## pankthesnake

14 corn snake eggs yesterday from amel het anery lavender stripe x same


----------



## cornmorphs

nice one, didnt know you were doing anything this year?.


16 eggs today from inferno to butter motley.


----------



## pankthesnake

cornmorphs said:


> nice one, didnt know you were doing anything this year?.
> 
> 
> 16 eggs today from inferno to butter motley.


When we decided to keep some, we thought we might as well breed what was ready . The same male also locked with an amel stripe het anery female today. We don't have any other females up to size yet. The opal cubed we had off you may be large enough later in the summer but we'll see then.


----------



## cornmorphs

Be nice to see that opal cubed go.. should produce some amazing babies with the right male.


----------



## pankthesnake

cornmorphs said:


> Be nice to see that opal cubed go.. should produce some amazing babies with the right male.


we're not going to rush her, if she makes it to size this year fair enough, if not we'll wait until next year. But yes it would be nice to eggs from her.

You got many eggs cooking this year?


----------



## gingersnap

One of our corns is due to lay in the next few days for the first time for her and us. 

Very excited! :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

yeah quite a few. I have had a lot of bad ones, but mostly from 1st timers.
I think its 141 eggs, of those I am at 47 bad ones.. and then 90 odd good ones, so far at least.


----------



## cornmorphs

gingersnap said:


> One of our corns is due to lay in the next few days for the first time for her and us.
> 
> Very excited! :2thumb:


nice one mate..
I was replying to pankthesnake, and you got in 1st lol.


----------



## Kris_sayer

14 leopard gecko eggs for me so far should be some shct, mack snow het patternless and mack supersnow het patternless  should hatch the first few this week  so any one interested pm me


----------



## phil-c

I have got my first eggs for the year, my lavander albino cali laid 8 massive eggs yesterday, I thought she was only going to lay 4 or 5 so where she got 8 from I'll never know. She was bred to an albino striped male, a high white male and a florida king so who knows what will come out in 60 days.

Good luck to all who have eggs in their incubators.


----------



## truncheon1973

*eggs*

6 eggs from my spider royal so far with a few more girls to go


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666

14 lovely looking eggs from Amel het Lava to Lava het ?? so hoping for some nice surprises from that clutch :2thumb::gasp::mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs

PURPLEGOTH666 said:


> 14 lovely looking eggs from Amel het Lava to Lava het ?? so hoping for some nice surprises from that clutch :2thumb::gasp::mf_dribble:


 nice one Rod, you might even find you get lavamel and ice.
all the lava stuff I have done I have had extra morphs in so far.


----------



## Madmonk

*egg thread*

Hi folks
Had 10 eggs from a normal x bee pairing, (pics on earlier thread.)
hopefully some more to come.

Tony


----------



## tomsy1993

16 eggs from my amel x anery pairing with my corns


----------



## BlueRoses

20 good eggs, no duds from a first time Golddust Motley ma x Butter MotleyxStripe pa, on Sunday morning : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs

nice one, dont get much better than that for a 1st timer.


----------



## gingersnap

25 Eggs, 13 good we think but others have been incubated just to see if they make it through their 60+ days


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666

17 good looking eggs from Ultramel x Amel het Anery,have a few tucked up in their lay boxes so fingers are crossed for a few more soon:2thumb:


----------



## Daleos89

13 eggs from a normal x sunkissed on the 17th all incubated and looking good, mum looks likes shes about to shed again so should hopefully have a second clutch coming soon


----------



## kodisbabe

6 leo eggs and about 70 corn eggs and still waiting on two more to lay and the pythons (if they ever do!!!) Don't know how many are definatley fertile tho :whistling2:


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666

Another 12 eggs from Blood het Hypo,Lavender x Hypo Lavender Quite pleased with that she is a first timer that I got from Cornmorphs a couple of years back as a hatchling and she is one of my fave's :2thumb:: victory::mf_dribble:


----------



## Chromisca

PURPLEGOTH666 said:


> Another 12 eggs from Blood het Hypo,Lavender x Hypo Lavender Quite pleased with that she is a first timer that I got from Cornmorphs a couple of years back as a hatchling and she is one of my fave's :2thumb:: victory::mf_dribble:


Nice one! Always nice when the first timers do really well 


Got 14 good eggs out of a Hypo Lavender Motley x Lavender Stripe pairing this morning, well chuffed


----------



## cornmorphs

PURPLEGOTH666 said:


> Another 12 eggs from Blood het Hypo,Lavender x Hypo Lavender Quite pleased with that she is a first timer that I got from Cornmorphs a couple of years back as a hatchling and she is one of my fave's :2thumb:: victory::mf_dribble:


nice one Rod.. to be honest,. I'd be happy if all mine laid clutches of about 6-8 good eggs.. that would suit me lol


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666

cornmorphs said:


> nice one Rod.. to be honest,. I'd be happy if all mine laid clutches of about 6-8 good eggs.. that would suit me lol


Cheers Nige,she actually laid 14 but 2 were slugs,only 4 more to lay but they are holding out to the very end :lol2:


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666

Another clutch from Lavender motley het amel x same 17 eggs 5 were slugs,only another 3 to lay wish they'd hurry on:lol2:


----------



## PIKMIN

my 1st 2 eggs hatched this week on 4th and 5th
2 leos parents (mum super hypo carrot tail and dad a tremper albino)

what morphs could i be expecting from these  will try and get pics up when i can find my phone usb lead


still got cooking 3 more leo eggs and 30 odd beardie eggs


----------



## heather_a_todd

11 Ackie eggs now in the incubator!! fingers crossed


----------



## oakelm

Looks like lots of busy incubators :2thumb:

First and only snake eggs of the season laid today 
Super bright fire X normal, 7 eggs, 1 was a roll out but all 7 look good :2thumb:


----------



## My Serpentine Mind

Maya is due to lay today or tomorrow!


----------



## DRD

4 Varanus beccarii eggs cooking (black tree monitors)


----------



## My Serpentine Mind

Ok, now she's laid and I've got about 18-20 eggs from her.


----------



## LizardMama

So far 7 Leopard Gecko eggs this year, all from 1 female Gecko which is surprising as she is such a petite little thing. All 7 were infertile, it looked like 1 was going to hatch but it took a turn and went down after it hit the 2 month mark. The same Gecko looks gravid again so we'll see if she gives some more eggs.


----------



## bussers

6 angolan python eggs laid sunday night


----------



## Black Cobra & Co.

hi, 
i have had 10 clutches of beardie eggs , 4x citrus tigers, 3 fire and ice , 3 normal
6 leo clutches ... 3 hypo x jungle ... and 3 hypo x blazing blizzards 
2 corn clutches ... 1 snow x snow .... and 1 amel x hypo bloodred

also have 3 clutches of royal python eggs cooking at the moment 

pastel x pastel = super pastels :2thumb: pastel x fire = fireflys and fire x fire = lucys

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly

PIKMIN said:


> my 1st 2 eggs hatched this week on 4th and 5th
> 2 leos parents (mum super hypo carrot tail and dad a tremper albino)
> 
> what morphs could i be expecting from these  will try and get pics up when i can find my phone usb lead
> 
> 
> still got cooking 3 more leo eggs and 30 odd beardie eggs


you`d expect normals het tremper and hypos het tremper ( some may be superhypos ) from these.
unless they have any hidden hets you dont know about..........

i got more crestie eggs


----------



## manda88

I've got corn eggs  Not sure exactly how many, but there's around 25


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666

manda88 said:


> I've got corn eggs  Not sure exactly how many, but there's around 25
> 
> image


congrats manda,they look good now just the incubation wait to go: victory:


----------



## JamesJ

43 crestie egg now in the inc, only 5 of our hognoses hatched from 2 clutches but its better than nothing, 3 were dead in the eggs the rest infertile


----------



## Bambi89

Iv'e got 10 leo eggs incubating at the moment the first two are due to hatch in a week or so.. cant wait! This is my first time with breeding etc


----------



## JamesJ

Nobodys updated in a while? Found 10 more crestie eggs in my biweekly dig, making 46 eggs


----------



## Ben86

Congrats everyone. Ive had my first clutch of eggs they are from one of my female Rankins Dragons. First time incubating so fingers crossed :2thumb:


----------



## pankthesnake

We had our first clutch of corns hatch justover a week ago. After shedding we have an opal stripe an amel stripe, some amels and an opal, along with several snows. This was from an amel het angry lavender stripe x same.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i have another clutch of crestie egs and ONE corn egg.

:bash:


----------



## knotism037

pigglywiggly said:


> i have another clutch of crestie egs and ONE corn egg.
> 
> :bash:


1 corn egg? :S She got more to come or do you think that's it? 



Got two clutches of corn eggs still to hatch, about 30 days left with those.


----------



## Salamanda

I have 8 leos eggs at the minute but two pairs are duds (I didnt put the females in with a male).


----------



## bucknut

av got 2 elegant gecko eggs going at the mo but only 1 looks fertile


----------



## pigglywiggly

i just found a tiny red crestie! 

:2thumb:


----------



## Salamanda

pigglywiggly said:


> i just found a tiny red crestie!
> 
> :2thumb:


Congrats! :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly

fankoo :2thumb:


----------



## fishboy

11 eggs from butter x butter motley corn


----------



## JamesJ

Well last night when I went up to bed there sat on the Eco earth was 1 pearly white fresh crestie eggs, not burried, so fresh it was still squishy, none of the girls near it or look gravid and no sign of a clutchmate for it :/ xo


----------



## pigglywiggly

2 tasselated gecko eggs :mf_dribble:

they`re nearly as big as mom, dont know where she kept them : victory:


----------



## fishboy

First of the ghost motleys hatching on day 60! incubated at 82-82.7f


----------



## alan1

recently laid - het lav x normal - 11 huge eggs 
will be keeping all the females


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


pied x het pied - 12 eggs


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BennReptiles

6 Normal x ? royal eggs 

was gravid when i bought her.


----------



## fishboy

5 eggs yesterday. Spider x normal.


----------



## fishboy

5 eggs today. Enchi x reduced female :mrgreen:


----------

